# GM Link Data Base



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*For all the NOOB's and those who do not know this, I thought I would pass along a site where you can add service items, view your history and monitor your vehicle on GM's MyGMLink. *https://www.mygmlink.com

*This is a handy site where your service guy will add the service done to your vehicle online in your own maintained data base and you can view it and add and change it anytime. You can use this as proof GM service was performed on your car. Every time your dealer services your car they will note what they did on it. At least mine does. I also log on it what they did in detail and mileage.

You can add as many vehicles as you like GM or not and keep a running record online as to your vehicle's history. It is a handy data base you can keep track of.

If you are selling your GTO you can show the prospective buyer that all maintenance performed on your car was done by certified GM techs. Or set it up anyway you like as showing records of service. You can print the record and make it look GM kept. As stated the GM service guy will add to the data base and recorded from "Your Goodwrench dealer." 

I keep all records in my own data base and on this site as well. You can also let the site keep track of how many miles you drive by setting it up. It's a pretty cool site. I have been using it now for 3 years keeping my wife's GT and my GTO service records on there and all services by the dealer are logged along with my logs. *


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah, that site's very cool. You can enter your own maintenance as well. Thanks.


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

I didn't know that the dealer is supposed to add it when they service it. They don't do it for me anyway.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CYCLONED said:


> I didn't know that the dealer is supposed to add it when they service it. They don't do it for me anyway.


*They add mine. They may have missed a few oil changes but they log mine. *


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

CYCLONED said:


> I didn't know that the dealer is supposed to add it when they service it. They don't do it for me anyway.


Same here. Nothing in mine but my own entries. Haven't decided yet if it
is worth keeping track of or not. If they added their own comments I would 
say yes. But for right now, it seems kinda worthless. :confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CPO's GTO said:


> Same here. Nothing in mine but my own entries. Haven't decided yet if it
> is worth keeping track of or not. If they added their own comments I would
> say yes. But for right now, it seems kinda worthless. :confused


*The more I hear of other dealers not doing this, or not doing that, trying to weasel out of this and that, failing to satisfy their customers, not correcting this problem and that problem....the more pleased I get with mine. It's a shame there aren't more customer conscious dealers out there like the one I deal with.*


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

CPO's GTO said:


> Same here. Nothing in mine but my own entries. Haven't decided yet if it is worth keeping track of or not. If they added their own comments I would say yes. But for right now, it seems kinda worthless. :confused


Hey guys, just thought I would post up here (qouting myself) that my 
dealer did in fact add a recent MAF replacement into my GMLINK account. I guess they don't add simple oil changes. I guess it's worth the effort afterall! :willy:


----------



## mdgto04 (Jan 3, 2005)

I was wondering how long it took to verify your VIN on that site? I submitted mine 2 weeks ago and still nothing.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mdgto04 said:


> I was wondering how long it took to verify your VIN on that site? I submitted mine 2 weeks ago and still nothing.


*I'd try doing it again..... I know once I submitted mine it took a while, then one day it was on.*


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

This system never accepted my VIN either. I gave up trying.


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

mdgto04 said:


> I was wondering how long it took to verify your VIN on that site? I submitted mine 2 weeks ago and still nothing.


It never worked foe me either, I had to send them an email via the contact page and they did it for me.


----------



## flyer371 (Nov 22, 2006)

system would not accept my vin either, i sent GM an email and much to my suprise they fixed it in about 2 days.


----------

